# Heater in MN Winters



## Raye151 (Feb 10, 2018)

Winter is here! I've found on a couple of occasions where I'm running errands or the car sits idle for a while that it's cold inside. We leave our vehicles running a lot around here. The heater doesn't blow hot hot air until you get out on the highway and over 40 mph. (This is a terrible issue when the roads here get bad and you can't even drive 40 on the highway!) The heater will usually get too hot on even short highway trips so I know it does work. Has anyone found a solution to this? Or tips to get it warmer in town? I did talk to the dealership and they said a different thermostat may be needed but there currently isn't one for my 2017 model. They also suggested turning the dials to half way instead of full blast fan and as hot as possible settings. This has helped a little bit. But when the temps are teens and lower and wind chills are -20, I need a little more heat traveling in town.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Drop it down a gear or two. Or block off the grille. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I also struggle in Minnesota winters. I've found with the GEN 1 cruze better success leaving the Heat off and driving for about 8-10 blocks until the thermostat shows heat, then start with the heater on level 1 fan. 

These fuel efficient vehicles don't make much heat, and the thermostat doesn't look like your old 1990's standard thermostat, so there's no mods to easily add a hotter one. 

I found leaving the temperature setting so that it's near the middle of the range vs. cranking it all the way to the high heat also helps. 

That's the primary reason why I installed heated seats in my 2012. Heat in the Cruze is a challenge, unless your on a 10 mile commute. 

Good Luck


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The turbo fan produces a lot of heat when it's providing boost. Taking off quickly or climbing hills requires more turbo boost and produces more heat. Like jblackburn said, you can try downshifting. This increases RPMs and produces more heat. In winter, with snow on the ground, people need to drive slowly and take off slowly. This type of driving doesn't provide enough load on the engine to produce a lot of heat.


----------

